# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Nog geen daling schadeclaims ondanks veiliger ziekenhuizen

## Leontien

De afname van zorggerelateerde schade in ziekenhuizen, zoals recente NIVEL-cijfers laten zien, levert nog geen daling op in het aantal schadeclaims dat bij de schadeverzekeraars wordt gemeld. Dat blijkt uit een analyse van medische aansprakelijkheidsverzekeraar Centramed. Het gemiddeld aantal meldingen per instelling, stijgt zelfs licht. Wel ziet Centramed het aantal langlopende schadeclaims substantieel afnemen. Het aantal claims dat langer dan drie jaar loopt, nam ten opzichte van 2010 met 15% af. De gemiddelde behandelingstijd van de claims daalde naar een kleine 3 jaar.

Het aantal claims dat langer dan drie jaar loopt, ligt nu op 329, waar het in 2010 nog om 381 ging (-15%). In de helft van deze zaken wordt een eindregeling besproken of is deze al getroffen. Van deze 329 zaken zijn in ongeveer 90 zaken kinderen onder 18 jaar betrokken. Zorgvuldigheid eist dat in deze zaken gewacht wordt met regelen tot het kind meerderjarig is.

*Offensief* 
In 2010 trad de gedragscode medische aansprakelijkheid (GOMA) in werking, waarin zorginstellingen, belangenbehartigers en verzekeraars o.a. afspraken de looptijd van letselschadedossiers zo veel mogelijk terug te dringen. Het offensief dat we toen hebben ingezet, werpt zijn vruchten af, zo concludeert Centramed-directeur Barbara Stam.

*Effect maatregelen* 
In het verlengde van de GOMA-afspraken breidde Centramed haar binnendienst uit. Bovendien werden interne processen aangepast, behandelaren extra getraind en werden 3 ervaren schaderegelaars aangetrokken om direct en persoonlijk contact met de betrokken patiënt mogelijk te maken. Daarnaast zocht Centramed belangrijke partijen in de letselschademarkt op om procesafspraken te maken. De effecten van die maatregelen worden jaarlijks geanalyseerd en zijn terug te vinden op www.centramed.nl.

Centramed zette afgelopen jaren actief in op vergroten van de patiëntveiligheid. Ook verzorgde zij trainingen voor zorgverleners en produceerde de film Met lood in de schoenen over het belang van open communicatie rond medische incidenten. De film is inmiddels onderdeel van het opleidingsprogramma van diverse geneeskundestudies. Dit voorjaar lanceerde Centramed de GOMA-app, een praktisch hulpmiddel bij medische incidenten, die inmiddels al door zon 2.000 zorgverleners en -instellingen is gedownload. De app is ook als webversie te verkrijgen t.b.v. sites en protocollen van zorginstellingen.

*Gezamenlijke aanpak*
Maar uiteraard is er geen reden om op de lauweren te rusten, aldus Stam. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat we de behandeltijd van schadeclaims verder kunnen terugdringen. Daarbij zullen we ook de inspanningen nodig hebben van belangenbehartigers en zorginstellingen. Alleen een gezamenlijke aanpak kan onnodige wachttijd verder terugdringen.

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------

